# buying a gift for my nephew, how does this look



## jables1987 (May 3, 2013)

I have a nephew with his 7th birthday coming up and he has loved trains since I can remember. I would love to get him his first electric train. One of his favorite engines is the Daylight, so I thought I would get him the engine and a couple of cars, track w/ terminal rerailer and the power source. Basically I would like to know if I am missing anything. I have a budget of around $300 so I thought I would get him the following.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-GS4-4-8-4-Loco-SP-Daylight-DCC-p/bac-50202.htm

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-85-Dome-Passenger-Car-SP-p/bac-13007.htm x 2

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-44403-Steel-EZ-Track-22-Radius-C-p/bac-44403.htm x 4

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-44411-Steel-EZ-Track-9-Straight-4-p/bac-44411.htm x6

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-Steel-EZ-Track-Straight-Terminal-p/bac-44410.htm

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MRC-Railpower-1300-p/mrc-aa300.htm?CartID=1

One of my concerns is whether the cars will couple with the engine properly. Is there an easy way to tell? Thanks in advance to anyone willing to help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

How great it is to see the eyes of a boy light up while
watching trains.

You've got some nice stuff picked out that will
do that...and DCC too...but I think a lot
of the guys here on the Forum are gonna tell you...drop the
Bachmann Steel rails...go with Nickle Steel...avoid the
corrosion problems...Bacbman makes it also.

Or you might like Bachmann's EZ track with it's own
rail bed.

Many of us also prefer using Flex track...easier to create
a custom layout. It comes in N/S in 3 foot long sections and
it bends to conform to your curve design.

Do have fun.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Forgot...

The Loco is equipped with Bachmann's Easy Mate knuckle couplers.

The Passenger car item does not say, but it appears that
there is the 'tell tale' metal 'hose' below the coupler that would
indicate it too is an easy mate knuckle.. If so, yes, the cars would couple
to the loco...

Since you are ordering from a dealer, I would suggest calling
them to affirm that the couplers on the loco and cars do match.

Don


----------

